# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > حرفه ای: اجرای یک دستور PHP هر چند ثانیه یک بار ( کران جابز نباشه )

## reza10wert

سلام دوستان

چطور میتونم توسط یک جی کوئری یا جاوا یک دستور را تا زمانی که کاربر توی صفحه هست اجرا کنم ؟


مثلا تا زمانی که کاربر توی یک صفحه هست هر ثانیه یه عدد به بانک اطلاعاتی اضافه کنه و ذخیره کنه .

این یه مثال بود به جای این کد هر کار دیگری رو انجام بده ( بدون رفرش شدن صفحه )

بسیار سپاسگزارم  :قلب:

----------


## 2undercover

با تابع ("دستورات",زمان تکرار مثال:30)setTimeout

----------


## reza10wert

میشه نمونه کد بذارید

----------


## Variable

با فرض اینکه شما جیکوئری داری کارمیکنی


```
function sendByAjaxDataToPhp(){
	$.get('url.php',{NameOfMyFuncToRun:'job1',data:'MyData'});
};

var myjob=setInterval(function(){
	sendByAjaxDataToPhp(myData);
},1000);
```

<?php 

$job=$_GET['NameOfMyFuncToRun']
$data=$_GET['myData']
if($job=="job1")
	yourFuncSendDataToSql();

?>

----------

